# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  صيغة دعوىصرف حافز إثابة إضافي بنسبة 50% اعتباراً من أول مايو عام 2008 مع

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*السيد المستشار / نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة  و رئيس*
*محكمة  القضاء الادارى بمحافظة العربيه*
*                                          تحية طيبة وبعد* 
*مقدمه لسيادتكم /* *محمد محمد عباس المقيم بناحية الهياتم مركز المحله الكبرى* *ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ /* *البسيونى محمود ابو عبده وهلال السيد حسنين المحامى بالمحله الكبرى*
*1- السيد**محافظ العربيه بصفته ويعلن*
*2-**ووزراء المالية والدولة للتنمية الإدارية والتربية والتعليم*
*3**- السيد / وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم* *بمحافظ العربيه*
* 
**  ضــــــــــــــــــــــد*
*                                            ا الـــموضوع* 
*الطالب من العاملين بمدرية ا لتربية والتعليم بال**غ**ربيه  بمدرسة سمنود  بوظيفة ...... وتوافرت في حقه كافة شروط استحقاق  في صرف حافز إثابة إضافي بنسبة 50% اعتباراً من أول مايو عام 2008**مع ما يترتب علي ذلك من آثار وفروق لجنة التوفيق التي أوصت بحقها في صرف المكافأة ولم تمتثل جهة الإدارة .*
*وحيث في صرف حافز إثابة إضافي بنسبة 50% اعتباراً من أول مايو عام 2008**مع ما يترتب علي ذلك من آثار وفروق مالية حيث نصت المادة 50 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة 47 لسنة 1978 والمعدلة بالقانون 115 لسنة 1983 تنص على** :
**((* *تضع السلطة المختصة نظاما للحوافز المادية والمعنوية للعاملين بالوحدة**بما يكفل تحقيق الأهداف وترشيد الأداء على أن يتضمن هذا النظام فئات**الحوافز المادية وشروط منحها وبمراعاة ألا يكون صرف تلك الحوافز بفئات**موحدة وبصورة جماعية كلما سمحت طبيعة العمل بذلك وان يرتبط صرفها بمستوى**أداء العامل والتقارير الدورية المقدمة عنه**
**ثم صدر القانون 114 لسنة 2008 بفتح اعتما دين أضافيين بالموازنة العامة للدولة للسنة المالية 2007/2008 وذلك في 5/5/2008**
**ذلك القانون الذي جاء في أربعة عشر مادة وتم العمل به اعتبارا من 5/5/2008**وهو تاريخ صدوره وصدر بالعدد 18 مكرر من الجريدة الرسمية وقد تناول هذا**القانون المواد التالية** :
**مادة (1) : فتح اعتماد أضافي باستخدامات الموازنة العامة للدولة لسنة 2007/2008**
**مادة (2) : زيادة الموازنة العامة للدولة للسنة المالية 2007/2008**
**مادة (3) : منح العاملين بالدولة علاوة خاصة شهرية اعتبارا من 1/5/2008 بنسبة 30% من الأجر الأساسي في 30/4/2008**. 
**مادة (4) : منح العاملين المدنيين بوحدات الإدارة المحلية اعتبارا من 1/5/2008 حافز إثابة شهري مقداره 50% من مرتباتهم الأساسية** .
**مادة (5) : زيادة المعاشات اعتبارا من 1/5/2008 بنسبة 20**% .** 
**هي حوافز مادية تقررت من الوزير بصفته السلطة المختصة فمن ثم تعد حقا للعامل الذي توافرت فيه شروط استحقاقها بان يكون شاغلا للوظيفة المقرر لها المكافأة بقرار من السلطة المختصة ويكون شاغلا لها بصفه أصليه ومقيد على درجة بموازنات التربية والتعليم وفروعها بالمحافظات لان العبرة فى استحقاق المكافاه هو بالأداء الفعلي لأعباء الوظيفة .*
*وقد نص على ذلك قرار وزير التربية والتعليم رقم 34 لسنه 1988 والمعدل بالقرار رقم 82 لسنه 1988 بتاريخ 5/4/1988 حيث نص على أن تصبح كافاه الأنشطة التربوية أو الريادة العلمية على النحو التالي 18 جنيه للنظار و15 جنيه للوكلاء والمدرسين الأوائل والمدرسين والأخصائيين*
*  لـــــــــــــــــــــــذلك* 
*يلتمس مقدم الطلب بعد الإطلاع عليه الحكم .* 
*أولا :- بقبول الدعوى شكلا.*
*ثانيا:-**وفى الموضوع الحكم بأحقية المدعي في صرف مكافأة الأنشطة التربوية أو الريادة العلمية بواقع 18 جنيه شهريا اعتبارا من ( خمس سنوات ماضيه نظرا للتقادم الخمس ) وما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات* 
*                                                                               فر التحية* 


*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

----------

